# peanut butter



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

I keep seeing "dog" peanut butter. What is wrong with normal peanut butter for dogs? Am I missing something?

We don't give Meek human food, with the exception of peanut butter. We put a little in his kong sometimes.

Do I need to buy "dog" peanut butter? And Why?


Thanks!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You don't have to buy "dog" peanut butter, but you do have to be careful which peanut butter you buy - most have additives, Some additives the dog doesn't need such as added sugars....................but some additives such as Xylitol in a sugar-free peanut butter can cause a a rapid drop in blood sugar, in a dog (not human) which can lead to collapse and seizures, liver failure and often death.

Look for peanut butter that consists of only ground peanuts and nothing else.


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

Skylar said:


> You don't have to buy "dog" peanut butter, but you do have to be careful which peanut butter you buy - most have additives, Some additives the dog doesn't need such as added sugars....................but some additives such as Xylitol in a sugar-free peanut butter can cause a a rapid drop in blood sugar, in a dog (not human) which can lead to collapse and seizures, liver failure and often death.
> 
> Look for peanut butter that consists of only ground peanuts and nothing else.


Would the additives (xylitol) be written in the ingredients list? I buy kraft smooth for myself and we "share" it.

These are the ingredients:

Select Roasted Peanuts, Soybean Oil, Corn Maltodextrin, Sugar, Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil (Cotton Seed And Rapeseed Oil), Salt, Mono- And Diglycerides.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Xylitol should be listed in the ingredients if it's there. You won't usually see it in anything but "sugar-free" peanut butter. 

If you're giving your dog peanut butter a lot, like to the point where it's a staple part of his overall diet, then you might consider looking for one with low sodium and less sugar (but no xylitol!). For example, the health food kind that's just pureed nuts. But I think yours is fine for an occasional treat.


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

Yeah, it's just a treat from time to time so I think we are good. yey!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Glad you got your answers.

Are you in Ontario or Quebec, your signature says both, which is strange ?


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

I live life on the edge. The edge of provincial boundaries. 
I live in Quebec but work in Ontario. It's split 50/50. 
All of the cool dog parks and all of meek's dog friends are in Ontario.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tifamaroo said:


> I live life on the edge. The edge of provincial boundaries.
> I live in Quebec but work in Ontario. It's split 50/50.
> All of the cool dog parks and all of meek's dog friends are in Ontario.


Got it ! I did that for a while too, when I was a student. Lived in Hull, worked in Ottawa.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta loves peanut butter! I buy the natural kind (Smucker's Natural), no added sugars or salts much less chemicals I cant pronounce - and we indulge together. A perfect treat to share.


----------



## swimingal (Dec 22, 2016)

Our spoo gets a little bit of peanut butter in his kong every night. I have found the most reasonable priced no additive peanut butter at Trader Joe's.


----------



## Cmm627 (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm not sure if there is a Whole Foods near you, but we do the grind your own pb at the store. It's just peanuts! Super cool. And the consistency is thicker than normal pb so if you ever need to give any medicine to your pup, it makes the perfect "pill pocket" and works like a charm :cheers2:


----------

